# Competition ready?



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Is the P99 consistent and accurate enough for use in IDPA matches, and other competitive shooting of that sort? I am 80% sure that I am going to buy one in June/July this year. I want a first generation P99 AS in 9mm and I was looking for confirmation as to how it works. When you insert a loaded mag and rack the slide, it is in single action mode, just a long takeup in the trigger. If you push the de-cocker on top of the slide, it becomes double action with a long, stiff trigger pull. And I think that if you pull the slide back a bit after this, it will re cock the internal striker, again placing it in SA mode. Also, does it have a magazine diconnect like my P22? And does it come with the same locking device on the right hand side of the weapon. I am having a tough time deciding between a Glock 19, Walther PPK/S and this firearm. All of the above refers to the 1st generation P99 AS. Please help.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I don't shoot IDPA, but I don't know why it wouldn't be accurate enough, if you can shoot a DA/SA auto well. You are right about how the different trigger actions work, and it does not have a mag safety. The Glock 19 has the same trigger pull every time, but I prefer the grip of the P99.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

non of the P99's have the "safty key" or "locking device" on the right side....
no mag-disconnect
and to be brutaly honest.... the P99 is more accurate than you or me will ever be.......


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

No safety key and no external safety lever either. Both positives in my book. Sounds like you have the rest down correctly. Mine shoots tighter than I do.

Watch out for those skimmers Hayes, and stay safe...


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks guys, you have sealed the deal, I'm looking to get one in May or june. My wife even likes it. I just got a huge bonus for re-enlisting and I'm gonna get this and a PPK/S. Again thank you all. I'm suprised Shipwreck hasn't posted on this, I mean, I did mention the P99


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Are you one of the lucky ones that get their reenlistment bonus in one lump sum ??? A few years back my wife did... but now it looks like they are paying it out over a years time or something like that.... but then again my wife is AGR so it might be different for the rest
good luck and for sure you won't be sorry getting the P99


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

i got half up front and the rest spead out over the rest of my enlistment. Every Oct I get a big chunk


----------

